# What's the most expensive vehicle you ever bought?



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

My first car, 93 Saturn SL2. $3300.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Should that car be related to RS or not?

Personal use Subaru Tribeca limited full edition Touring, $24,000. I was second owner. Never own a brand new car and never will.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Nothing like a brand new Caddy in the early 90's. Can't beat the ride, smooth and the service is nothing compared to the others. I remember waiting in line to check in for service and a cart with coffee, pastries, paper and fruit would come by. Now that's what I call class.
I wonder if they still do that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

In 93 i bought a 91 dodge stealth twin turbo 5 speed. It was about 17,500
It was a nice car till i got married
I traded it in on a new dodge minivan
That was a very sad day indeed.😢


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I traded it in on a new dodge minivan


Should've slit your wrists right then and there.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Should that car be related to RS or not?


Nope. Some of us never RS.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

1979 Audi 5000 - $1000!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

In 2015 I bought a new 2015 Chevrolet Silverado 4x4 LTZ Z71 6.2L Fully loaded $65000.00. It even had its own cell phone number. Not a ride share truck for sure. I put 90k miles on it and sold it back to the dealer for $30000.00 last year. Now I could kick myself every time I think about it.😢😭


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

A DSM, wow its been a while since I heard about those cars jesus.....

06 subaru impreza wrx bought in 2008 with 9k miles I paid like 20k for it i was technically the only owner of the car too it wasn't registered before me


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

2020 Cadillac Escalade Esv $88,000


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

2009 Corvette $60K. Then we started having more kids.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

2013 Charger R/T 23K. Still have it. Did the decals myself with matching hood C stripes too.
.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

2004 Jag Contible. Brand new $82k. Same day paid $78k for new Jag VDP. Not the smartest way to buy cars but in those days I made serious money so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mitsubishi Outlander ~$10K

The most expensive gun I purchased was twice as much.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

A 2006 Ferrari 456 spider......$358,000 CAD back in 2007.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

around $35000 for a minivan,never been into fancy cars,did however purchase 2 standardbred yearlings at a sale today,paid $495000 for the 2 of them


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> A 2006 Ferrari 456 spider......$358,000 CAD back in 2007.


Nice. So, that something like $35,800 US, right...? :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

driverdoug said:


> 2009 Corvette $60K. Then we started having more kids.


I have a C5 as my avatar pic shows.... greetings my friend.

Most expensive was the Corvette back in 04 at $34,000
I now own a 2016 GMC 2500HD crew cab, $49,000


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2015 Lincoln Mkt $26,000 slightly used.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 2013 Charger R/T 23K. Still have it. Did the decals myself with matching hood C stripes too.
> .
> View attachment 516149


Very cool car!


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

Leased a brand new BMW M3 E92 fully loaded.

I loved the car but exchanged it after 2 years (1 year early) because I live downtown and it’s really not a city car at all.

Monthly payment was $1280 / mo.

Dropped down to a new 330i at 1/3 the price per month.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

$128,000 Fiskar Karma

Great car, sold it for $150,000 7 months later.


----------

